# Boiled Smoked Peanuts



## gary s (Jul 12, 2015)

OK   I boiled a batch of peanuts yesterday, My wife and I were sitting around eating a bowl, and she said " These would be good smoked"  I knew she was just making fun of me because I say everything is better smoked.

So this morning, I fired up my trusty AMNPS and sat it in my firebox and put a couple of handfuls of boiled peanuts on to smoke.

New territory for me  I could use some help  Anybody have any ideas on about how long ?     

Pictures 

Peanuts  on my mat













IMG_20150712_091546_052.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 12, 2015






Hard to see but my AMNPS sitting on my up-side down charcoal basket













IMG_20150712_091608_030.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 12, 2015






AMNPS doing its job    Finished pics later













IMG_20150712_091722_182.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 12, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'd go a couple hours up to four. 

Look up Scarbellys sweet spicy nuts, they are the bomb!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2015)

Can't help you Gary.

I think Gary "Scarbelly" did 4 hours, but I think his nuts were shelled first.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jul 12, 2015)

Well the Verdict is in !!!   These things are great. I filled my AMNPS about half full it smoked for about 7 hours, let then sit for another hour. Then I ate em.  Wife likes them Boiled or Roasted But Not Smoked.

My mind starting spinning,  Next time I will use my BBQ rub as seasoning when I boil them and then smoke em.  BBQ Peanuts

Not that fakey stuff you get at the store but the real deal.

Here are a couple more pics













IMG_20150712_164209_880.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 12, 2015


















IMG_20150712_164251_517.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jul 12, 2015


----------



## gary s (Jul 12, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Can't help you Gary.
> 
> I think Gary "Scarbelly" did 4 hours, but I think his nuts were shelled first.
> 
> Bear


These had a nice mild smoke flavor after 7 hours, I'm thinking somewhere between 8 to 10 would be perfect

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks good. I have never had Boiled Peanut. Do you still peel them or eat everything?...JJ


----------



## gary s (Jul 12, 2015)

Gotta peal them.

Gary


----------



## thegambler19 (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks good to me. Next time you whip up another batch, show it to us will ya?

*Cooking is like gambling,  you never know what you'll get.*


----------



## gary s (Jul 13, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. I have never had Boiled Peanut. Do you still peel them or eat everything?...JJ


Hey Jimmy  I got a bag of raw peanuts at the grocery store, rinsed them real good and pot them a pot of salted water for 2.5 hours

They were still a little firm and not mushy (The way we Like Them)  You have to experiment a little to see what you like as for as firmness and salt.

Gary


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 13, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. I have never had Boiled Peanut. Do you still peel them or eat everything?...JJ


I had the same question. Except I asked the lady selling them at a roadside stand in South Georgia. She looked at me like I had three heads, burst out laughing and asked my wife if she had to dress me and feed me. It was pretty awful. She damn near made me cry.


----------



## gary s (Jul 13, 2015)

Nope  Gotta peal them.  

Gary


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks good Gary!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 14, 2015)

OK people.  I'm going to join the crowd that don't know nutting.  Being as how we spend about half our life in a snow bank, there aren't many peanuts grown up here.  So, here's my dumb question.  When I buy a bag of peanuts in the store to shell and eat, are they raw, roasted, boiled, or......???

BTW,  This really is a real question.

I may be a redneck, but I'm a snow-redneck  LOL

Gary


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 14, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> OK people.  I'm going to join the crowd that don't know nutting.  Being as how we spend about half our life in a snow bank, there aren't many peanuts grown up here.  So, here's my dumb question.  When I buy a bag of peanuts in the store to shell and eat, are they raw, roasted, boiled, or......???
> 
> BTW,  This really is a real question.
> 
> ...


Those are usually roasted. It will say "RAW" on the raw ones. You want raw ones for boiling.


----------



## gary s (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey Gary, the ones around here are "Raw, Roasted and Salted. Boiled comes in a can.

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 14, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> OK people.  I'm going to join the crowd that don't know nutting.  Being as how we spend about half our life in a snow bank, there aren't many peanuts grown up here.  So, here's my dumb question.  When I buy a bag of peanuts in the store to shell and eat, are they raw, roasted, boiled, or......???
> 
> BTW,  This really is a real question.
> 
> ...


If you can eat them and they taste good, they are roasted. Raw peanuts have very little flavor...JJ


----------



## fpmich (Jul 15, 2015)

*Boiled Peanuts, and smoked to boot.  What a hoot! * I never thought about smoking them.  I'll have to give that a try.  I just happen to have some on hand.

I LOVE boiled peanuts!

My 1st taste was when I moved to GA. for a couple of years in the early 70's.  Then I moved back to MI. and alas, I could not get boiled peanuts anymore.  Oh sure I could buy a can of them nasty slimy and tasteless one from the store.  Just didn't fit the bill.   My brother also loves them from when he was down south in the 60's.

When you can find raw in the shell peanuts up here, you CAN boil them, but it takes FOREVER!  Hours and hours, because even though while they may be raw, they are still dried.  Best boiled peanuts come from Green Peanuts, straight from the field to pot.  Cooks up in no time and flavor is awesome!  Especially the small runner type peanuts.  Much more flavor than the Jumbo's have.  But Jumbo everything sells to the public, so that is what we get offered to us.

I've been trying to find a source to buy either already boiled, or green peanuts shipped from down south for years, to no avail.  But.......

Last month I ran across a site that sells them.  4 lb. for $20.00 boiled in shell; frozen; vacuum sealed; free shipping in the continental US.

High price if you live down south, but not bad if you live in northern Yankee land.

I've ordered from them twice in the last month.  They are vacuumed packed in Two - 2 lb. packs,  and are the real deal too!  No slime like in the canned ones.  Just boiled, packed and frozen.  They taste just like they did to me down south.  They are the Jumbo's, but I don't mind.  They are so darn good.

If you want to try them, and live outside the peanuts states, just Goggle "happie chicks boiled peanuts"

--------  the website will be "buy boiled peanuts" dot "you know what".

ENJOY!


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 15, 2015)

How about just roasting the raw peanuts in the smoker?


----------



## gary s (Jul 15, 2015)

That will work. When you smoke boiled peanuts it dries them back out, The up side is it retains the salt or whatever seasoning that was in the water.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey guys

Thanks for the tutorial on boiled peanuts.  Who knew??  Up here, they're simply "peanuts".  I had heard about boiled peanuts before, but had no idea what they were talking about.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jul 15, 2015)

Eating some right now that I boiled the other day

Gary


----------

